# New Plastic Marine Kit



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i found out what the new kit was today that is coming out....not sure if anyone has posted it yet but Marine players will be getting the Venerable Dreadnought in plastic  as for the other two models i will find out this week.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

nice find! where did you find the info?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Broguts said:


> nice find! where did you find the info?


Can't say but ill give a hint

Gw manager Conference's talk to loud.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesting. New pieces ready to be corrupted.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Horacus said:


> Interesting. New pieces ready to be corrupted.


Really? my nids find dreadnoughts more like an Egg....Hard on the outside, Goey and yummy on the inside!


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

nids find dreadnaughts hard on the outside?  are you playing with a codex that GW printed? cant wait to hear what the other models are though


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

jesse said:


> nids find dreadnaughts hard on the outside?  are you playing with a codex that GW printed? cant wait to hear what the other models are though


Only my gaunts do 

And it is being release along side the Ork Deff-Dread....I think the IG are getting a hydra =/ Or another tank if i remember right but im not sure on that.


----------



## Vahouth (Jul 23, 2009)

This all looks like it's part of the Battle Missions release in March.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

6 Ven dread time XD


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm lead to believe one of the other marine kits is going to be a new predator with sponsons that are made tougher so they don't snap and options for the baal pred.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Venerable Dreadnought in plastic


WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

recut pred is supposedly on the cards with options for all variants inside. 

theres also rumours of some sort of lander/gunship/dropship that is akin to a flying land raider being released with the new BA in april also, but standard caveats apply at this time


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooooh, tell us what the other ones are when you find out


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> And it is being release along side the Ork Deff-Dread....I think the IG are getting a hydra =/ Or another tank if i remember right but im not sure on that.


Hmm...a SM plastic dread, an Ork plastic dread, and I've heard about a possible release for CSM? What...could...it...be??? 

If there is no CSM plastic dread, I think I'm gonna buy that venerable dread to convert it to Chaos. I wanted to buy a Forge World MkIV dread, but looks like I won't have to ^^


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

im buying the FW Ven Dread if the new plastic Dread doesnt have Wolf Options to it


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

although I despise marines with a burning hatred, they could do with a new tactical squad as well really. right now you pay £20 for the space wolf box and you get enough bits to keep you happy for the rest of your life, you pay £20 for a tactical squad and have enough bits for that and nothing more, so your paying more for less.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> although I despise marines with a burning hatred, they could do with a new tactical squad as well really. right now you pay £20 for the space wolf box and you get enough bits to keep you happy for the rest of your life, you pay £20 for a tactical squad and have enough bits for that and nothing more, so your paying more for less.


GW's Prices are NOT for quantity of material, but HOW much they will sell, AND how many points they are in a game, (of coarse metals are more then plastic counterparts become)

But Let me put it this way for you:

10 guardsmen cadian box, is 26 dollars, they are what, 8 points if that a model?
10 Tac Marines / 10 PA wolves, is 42 dollars, useing that full at 15 a model minimum gives them easily up at 150 dollars.

Thus useing the above Reasoning. the more a model costs point wise, the more expensive it will be.

GW does give us Converters some nice shinies with the Wolf boxes, but at the same time, we have more detail NEEDED on our marines, where Nilla Marines, just plain dont. (wolves need their talismans, norse like heads, Wolf insignia all over everything, or they dont look wolf-like) 

Though I will agree that the Tac box should get a nice upgrade, its not "nessessary" just because the wolves get a bunch of fancy options that are only really used by converters anyway.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> although I despise marines with a burning hatred.


Really Stella? I never would have known.

I do agree though they could put some extra bits on the tactical sprue, say some of the early armor types for example.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dies Irae said:


> Hmm...a SM plastic dread, an Ork plastic dread, and I've heard about a possible release for CSM? What...could...it...be???
> 
> If there is no CSM plastic dread, I think I'm gonna buy that venerable dread to convert it to Chaos. I wanted to buy a Forge World MkIV dread, but looks like I won't have to ^^


Come to think of it there might be a plastic chaos one to....i will look into this shouldn't be hard to find out:grin:


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome news


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> If there is no CSM plastic dread, I think I'm gonna buy that venerable dread to convert it to Chaos. I wanted to buy a Forge World MkIV dread, but looks like I won't have to ^^


Why in hell would you even USE a Chaos dread, never mind actually buy one? Freaking tin cans with no survivability whatsoever that are just as likely to attack you as the enemy. No thanks.

Now the plastic Daemon Prince would be sweet.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Why in hell would you even USE a Chaos dread, never mind actually buy one? Freaking tin cans with no survivability whatsoever that are just as likely to attack you as the enemy. No thanks.
> 
> Now the plastic Daemon Prince would be sweet.


The plastic Demon Prince is a comfermed release....Question is when? they have the model done as we have all seen. I heard perhaps august for it though.

The plastic chaos dread would make sense with the walking mech theme though.....maybe the IG will get a new sentinel?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

IG already got a new sentinel



The Wraithlord said:


> Why in hell would you even USE a Chaos dread, never mind actually buy one? Freaking tin cans with no survivability whatsoever that are just as likely to attack you as the enemy. No thanks


because its fun, and its rarer for them to attack your own troops technically.

plus a dread with 2 fists is nasty when it reaches combat, and does next to nothing IF it goes crazy and fires at your own men.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

What they need to do is release a tyranid upgrade sprue, that has a set of hive tyrant and a set of warrior sized bone swards and maybe some warrior sized lash whips, not that i'm not up to converting some, but it would save a lot of time. and maybe a set of just loads of scything talons.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

subtlejoe said:


> What they need to do is release a tyranid upgrade sprue, that has a set of hive tyrant and a set of warrior sized bone swards and maybe some warrior sized lash whips, not that i'm not up to converting some, but it would save a lot of time. and maybe a set of just loads of scything talons.


To get boneswords you need to find the old warriors....they came with lashwhips and swords.


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> IG already got a new sentinel
> 
> 
> because its fun, and its rarer for them to attack your own troops technically.
> ...


i agree, chaos dreads are good fun! and very under-represented in CSM armies. If you dont llike the random nature of a chaos army, just play vanilla marines.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

ENGARDE said:


> i agree, chaos dreads are good fun! and very under-represented in CSM armies. If you dont llike the random nature of a chaos army, just play vanilla marines.


No, cause in vanilla marines you don't have Plag Mareens and Lash Prinss and Oblitoratorz!!!

I don't play only to win, I play because I like all the background GW managed to build around their games. And not having a single Chaos Dread in a 4000+ point army seems crazy to me, especially if you play Iron Warriors( who like to use dreads, see Storm of Iron)

Back on topic, it's true that the SM tactical squad needs some MK<V parts, but I doubt GW will "upgrade" this kit.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I reckon the SM Tactical squads, like many other SM units, come with the opyions for your upgrades in the box, how hard would it be to stick the PF, PS, Multi-weapons, etc sprue in with the Tactical marines???


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Why in hell would you even USE a Chaos dread, never mind actually buy one? Freaking tin cans with no survivability whatsoever that are just as likely to attack you as the enemy. No thanks.
> 
> Now the plastic Daemon Prince would be sweet.



Because they are fun to paint and convert  although a DP is too.

On topic tho, it will be interesting to see whats in the new kit, maybe it will be a blood angels tactical marine squad? since they are coming up soon. Or they might do chapter upgrades like they did with BT.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant see GW adding anything into the tactical squad, but a marine upgrade sprue with the missing options and some flavour adding parts would be a massive seller.
But its a gamble, how many ork players bought the battle wagon upgrade sprue?why was it not included in the box? the box has plenty of room and the options are in the codex.
Point im trying to make is that i hope we dont start to see a trend were codex options are not included in the box and become upgrade sprues as standard.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

That is why I refused to buy the bw sprues. I pay 50 bucks for a model an GW wants me to pay 15 more for parts that should be in the box! No, please.

I was not a hater until recently, but I am beginning to really dislike gw. Buy this then poay more for what should have come in the box. The two things that bother me the most are their refusal to make official eratta on things like the nfw and eternal warriors, the defrolla and vehicles, and the myriad other big questions that are plaguing the competitive scene. I also dislike their arrogant refusal to actually work with the gamers. "My way or the highway" can work, but in an environment with such a dedicated following, is it really the best way?


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

inigo montoya said:


> That is why I refused to buy the bw sprues. I pay 50 bucks for a model an GW wants me to pay 15 more for parts that should be in the box! No, please.
> 
> I was not a hater until recently, but I am beginning to really dislike gw. Buy this then poay more for what should have come in the box. The two things that bother me the most are their refusal to make official eratta on things like the nfw and eternal warriors, the defrolla and vehicles, and the myriad other big questions that are plaguing the competitive scene. I also dislike their arrogant refusal to actually work with the gamers. "My way or the highway" can work, but in an environment with such a dedicated following, is it really the best way?


GW has pretty much always done this. its yet another reason why there very unpopular with "Pro" wargamers (sorry people, couldnt think of another way to phrase it),


::EDIT - Woo 100th post, sorry to go off topic!::


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

subtlejoe said:


> What they need to do is release a tyranid upgrade sprue, that has a set of hive tyrant and a set of warrior sized bone swards and maybe some warrior sized lash whips, not that i'm not up to converting some, but it would save a lot of time. and maybe a set of just loads of scything talons.


I may be wrong, but I'm sure I heard confirmation of a nid upgrade sprue for Boneswords and whips is due out. (overheard conversation in the local GWS with a member of staff). This was with a guy who wanted to convert some 4x Bonesword weilding nasty gribblies.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

hope csms do get a plastic dread, and a plastic dread in the style of the forgeworld dreads with the heads would be cool, plastic csm dreads would be a lovely additions to my 4 csm dreads i already have, plus a plastic ven dread would awesome also


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

I for one second any idea for an update to the tactical sprue.

The last three boxes I have bought have had horrendous mould lines and the kit is starting to show its age. Moulds for plastics are no where near as expensive as they used to be and with so many of the new kits being produced in china there is no reason for not producing a new Tactical Squad Box Set, it's not as if it wouldn't sell!

Also with the amount of stuff they can fit on the sprue now you could get it all onto one full sprue, then snapped in half for the box. No need to have the tactical weapons, missile launcher, meltagun, flamer etc on a different sprue.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

New venerable dreadnought, scrumptious. Bjorn the Fell-Handed, prepare to be converted!!!!! i do hope for some wolf options in the kit.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> New venerable dreadnought, scrumptious. Bjorn the Fell-Handed, prepare to be converted!!!!! i do hope for some wolf options in the kit.


you got some work ahead of you then. 

I personally for my Bjorn when I do make him will be the FW model if I get the cash to buy it ever. lmao


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Churlton said:


> I may be wrong, but I'm sure I heard confirmation of a nid upgrade sprue for Boneswords and whips is due out.


nope, not due out, there is something pencilled in that will fit in quite well with a new plastic kit that should make it into the second wave


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> nope, not due out, there is something pencilled in that will fit in quite well with a new plastic kit that should make it into the second wave


meaning what?thats such abroad statement and anyone reading the Tyranid codex could have come up with it. i have to wonder exactly what the point of your posts are bindi, you claim to be in the know but give nothing concrete, it would be nice for you to actually put you reputation on the line with something concrete, after all your a member of the site, you hang out in the rumour section and this arena is the first port of call for most heresy members.

If your in the know then share it with us, give us an edge over the other forums, let people here it here first,let other forums quote us as the ones breaking new rumours.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just for those who've missed it, the flyer that the Marines (Blood Angels) are supposed to be getting in April is called the Tantalus Lander. :good:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

2 things i'm hopeing for from these new frames. 

1: Some Space Wolves bits to make Bjorn the Fell Handed.
2: CSM bits for god related armys-(IE) Death Guard, World Eaters ect.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

i would be quit happy if gw put at least some older armour in thier because the "armour through the ages" is not pleastic and so is thier for hader to convert


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> meaning what?


I am trying to not actually state anything, and it's bloody hard!:grin:.
if I do state anything I will undoubtedly get less in the future, and as it is I don't get that much.

lets play around a bit, in the hope it will command an answer




> nid upgrade sprue for Boneswords and whips





> that will fit in quite well with a new plastic kit


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ohhhh it's time for more fun stuff for BT and CSM for me


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

whiplash308 said:


> Ohhhh it's time for more fun stuff for BT and CSM for me


Black Templars already have a upgrade sprue.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> I am trying to not actually state anything, and it's bloody hard!:grin:.
> if I do state anything I will undoubtedly get less in the future, and as it is I don't get that much.
> 
> lets play around a bit, in the hope it will command an answer


This will be either Warriors, Hive Tyrant or Tyrant Guard. I'd say the first two are the mor elikely candidates.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Black Templars already have a upgrade sprue.


Can never have enough fun.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> This will be either Warriors, Hive Tyrant or Tyrant Guard. I'd say the first two are the mor elikely candidates.


Well, I'm not sure of this, but don't Tyrant Guard have the same sized arm sockets as Warriors?
In which case, one for one, is for the other.

But um, the Hive Tyrant already has a Bone Sword, so I imagine the closest things they'll do is give him a left-handed one that you can buy separately, or just put it in the box with him.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Winterous said:


> But um, the Hive Tyrant already has a Bone Sword


on occasions maybe he would like 3 more though?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Like to be a swarmlord for instance.....

Back on topic the tactical marine squad just needs a sprue that allows the marines to have pecial and heavy weapons apart from the missile launcer and flamer without having to buy devastators!!!

I also do not care how good the new dreads look my thousand sons will always keep their forge world one. It looks good enough and I doubt that it can be beat.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> on occasions maybe he would like 3 more though?


Which easily could be translated into a plastic Hive Tyrant:good:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Which easily could be translated into a plastic Hive Tyrant:good:


Which was what I was trying to get at before, a new plastic kit hopefully its a Hive Tyrant and not Warriors


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Back on topic the tactical marine squad just needs a sprue that allows the marines to have pecial and heavy weapons apart from the missile launcer and flamer without having to buy devastators!!!


The Devastator box is awesome though, you get your 5 Marines, a Power fist (for some reason, why would you ever use that?), a bunch of big guns for use on your various Tac squads, and a heap of cool looking bits.
Not sure if you get Bolters for the marines, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Winterous said:


> The Devastator box is awesome though, you get your 5 Marines, a Power fist (for some reason, why would you ever use that?), a bunch of big guns for use on your various Tac squads, and a heap of cool looking bits.
> Not sure if you get Bolters for the marines, but it doesn't really matter.


I dont see what is awesome about a 30 euro box which gives you a whooping 5 marines and only two heavy weapons of each kind.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

KingDeath said:


> I dont see what is awesome about a 30 euro box which gives you a whooping 5 marines and only two heavy weapons of each kind.


I thought it was only two of certain weapons, with Missle Launcher/Plasma Cannon being singular because you already got them on the Tactical pack?

Anyways, I second the point. Devastator boxes have half the marines for the same cost.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I thought it was only two of certain weapons, with Missle Launcher/Plasma Cannon being singular because you already got them on the Tactical pack?
> 
> Anyways, I second the point. Devastator boxes have half the marines for the same cost.


You get 1 ML, 1 MM, and 2 of everything else.


----------

